# Other Pets > Horses >  Some riding pics!

## Alexandra V

I got a few more pics from riding today, couldn't help but share  :Smile: 







Nose! <3

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-25-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I see you have inverts listed in your signature. what are they? you should come over to the invert sub-forum in here and share some pics of them. I just posted some pics of my T enclosures after redecorating a few.

----------


## Alexandra V

> I see you have inverts listed in your signature. what are they? you should come over to the invert sub-forum in here and share some pics of them. I just posted some pics of my T enclosures after redecorating a few.


Nice! I definitely will, I haven't been there in a long time! I've gotta get some updated pics of them all first hehe. I've got a P. imperator, B. jacksoni, G. rosea, G. pulchripes, and A. suina at the moment  :Smile:  Used to have tons more but downsized a lot because of being busy with school.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (07-28-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Beautiful pictures!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Alexandra V_ (09-02-2013)

----------

